# Hot Orange Nails by Rimmel!



## Temptasia (Aug 17, 2008)

I found my favourite colour of the summer!

Excuse my rough cuticles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























I highly recommend this shade if you want your nails to ooze of sex.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

that is GORGEOUS! and the name is cute - tequila sunrise is sooo tasty


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah I *LOVE* the name too!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, I love this color! And since it's Rimmel, it's probably not too pricey either!


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 17, 2008)

I like that it's fast drying...cuz I always mess them up before they dry!

The bottle cost me about $3.00.


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, for those who don't like bold nails...it looks even hotter on toes!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ooze of sex you say?

Sold. 





hot color, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 21, 2008)

thats a great color, i'm loving orange right now, too


----------



## Sundae (Aug 21, 2008)

how long does it stay without chipping? dop you use a top coat?


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 21, 2008)

It says you don't need a top coat.

The pictures show the nailpolish without the top coat.

I put on a top coat after that, and the color holds pretty well. I am really rough with my hands so it's pretty good if it can last for 5 days.

I haven't worn orange before, but this shade seems to make me look tan. Weird...but I guess that is what makes it a good summer color.


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 30, 2008)

Yumm...your nails certainly do ooze of sex


----------



## Trixxy (Sep 1, 2008)

Haaa.   Hot color, for sure.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 1, 2008)

that colour is mine tomorrow...mwahaha


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

really nice color! ive been trying all kinds of different color combination but that tequila sunrise color is yummmmy!!!


----------



## pinkstar (Sep 6, 2008)

I bought that a few months ago, and while I like it, I find the orange is a bit too flat.

Have you tried Revlon's "Craving Coral" BEAUTIFUL colour!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 6, 2008)

this looks gorgeousssssss, thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Sep 24, 2008)

That is such a hot colour


----------

